# 10 Swell Sweaters for Peachy Pooches



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

What better way to spend the evening than to curl up by the fireplace in your sweater with your favorite human at your side?

1. Pom Pom Power








Who loves pom poms? We love pom poms! Perhaps that's why we love the Bauhound's Pom Pom sweater!

2.) Frenchie Fashion









Get cozy and wrap your pooch in Frenchie warmth!

Fill your Frenchie fantasies at FrenchieWear.

3.) Chewbacca









Use the Force&#8230; to resist buying this ADORABLE hoodie!

Petco has plenty to go around.

4.) Canadian Classic








When your dog needs to get back to his roots, slip on a Roots X dog sweater.

5.) Foxy Dog









Swiper, no swiping!

Amazon has got your dog covered!

6.) Dragon Breath









Give me this sweater or give me death! Rawr!

Get yours at Bow Wow Boutique.

7.) Sailor Stripes









Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum!

Available at Etsy.

8.) Cable Mate









Nothing says winter warmth like a cable knit sweater.

Handmade goodness awaits at Etsy.

9.) Wise Choice









Owl love you forever - that's why I'll take you with me wherever I go!

Sweater and toy available at Bitch New York

10.) Bunny









Watch your dog hop-hop-hop has never been more entertaining.

Get one for your pooch&#8230;and some for your friends through Amazon.

~Petguide.com


----------

